# Soften/tan deer hide. . . price or diy?



## sbrickne (Feb 25, 2013)

Recently took the first deer off our property up North. Nothing special, just a doe. Little bit of sentimental value though. Was curious what it would run to get a deer hide rug or tanning done? Haven't ruled out the idea of tanning it myself but don't know how I feel about it. Any thoughts? in the 48040 area


----------

